# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  هلال الساحل VS سودان المريخ

## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم وفق سودان المريخ 

  التاريخ 5 مارس 

الدوري الممتاز - الاسبوع الاول 

 الزمان 7:30 مساءا 

 المكان استاد بورتسودان 

 
 القناة الناقله قوون


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق يامريخ في بداية المشوار
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*نتمنى استهلالية مفرحة
*

----------


## فارس المريخ

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
  VS 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*بالتوفيق فتية المريخ
                        	*

----------


## looly

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا طارق اخوي اولاً سودان المريخ وبعدين هليل الساحل 
بالتوفيق للزعيم 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يا طارق اخوي اولاً سودان المريخ وبعدين هليل الساحل 
بالتوفيق للزعيم 



سودان المريخ الاول عليهم كلهم لانهم كلهم تحت جناحه 
لكن الكورة في معلبهم لذا وجب تقديهم 

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شيخ طارق لم اجد شعار المريخ !
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شيخ طارق لم اجد شعار المريخ !



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الشعار اسال منه الدسكو :21:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المباراة حسب تصريح الاخ كمال سويكت مقدم الاستديو التحليلي سوف يقوم بنقلها تلفزيون السودان بالتوفيق للمريخي كمال سويكت 

*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ


يارب يا كريم

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*بالتوفيق لزعيم السودان

























دبل كيك...

غايتو عليك جنس شفقة يا شيخنا

حــــــــــــــــــــب للزعيم ماليهو حـــــــــــد
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*3/1  ما تسالنى بحرز الاهداف منو
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

بالتوفيق لزعيم السودان

























دبل كيك...

غايتو عليك جنس شفقة يا شيخنا

حــــــــــــــــــــب للزعيم ماليهو حـــــــــــد



معتز يالذيذ 

انت ما سمعت بمصر المؤمنة ؟

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

المباراة حسب تصريح الاخ كمال سويكت مقدم الاستديو التحليلي سوف يقوم بنقلها تلفزيون السودان بالتوفيق للمريخي كمال سويكت 



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اجمل خبر .. بلا قوون بلا ..... 
طارق :ANSmile04: :1 (10):
                        	*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*باسم الواحد الأحد
بداية موفقة يا سودان المريخ

كل الأمنيات أن يعود الزعيم محملاً بالنقاط (ولا نقبل بأي فوز أقل ثلاثة)
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*دعواتنا للمريخ بالتوفيق في استهلالية مبارياته للدوري الممتاز 
وانشاء الله فائزين
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*بالتوفيق لفتيه المريخ 
انشاء الله 
كورة ونتيجه
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*و الله رغم أن الزعيم تمام إلا أن الرجفة من الصباح 
موفقين بإذن الله
*

----------


## جقدول

*النصر للزعيم ولا شي غير النصر

اول مباراة مهم كتير فيها الانتصار 

بالتوفيق للزعيم المريخ ودعواتكم يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييييييييق
يا شباب الرابط لو سمحتو!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*المباراة   الأولى   مهمة   جدا    ونتمنى   التوفيق   للزعيم    بس   ياشباب   الكورة   على  أى  قناة 

  منقوله   هل   قناة   الفوووووووووووووووول    أو قناة   السودان  ؟؟  الرد    ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## abu basil

*ya alla ya gali alnasar li elmerrikh algali mansooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor ya rab
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*رابط لمشاهدة المباراة  

هنا 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يا  أخوانا    الكورة   الساعه    كم  ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
المباراة بدات ما زالت تعادلية
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*ناس قوووووووووووون ديل ح يحرمونا من الدورى الممتاز
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ماتستعجلوا--- اللعنات
الخير فى الطريق
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*يا مقدم -ماتخلينا نكمل  الخواطر
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*هدفين فى المباره وقوووووووووون تفشل فى نقل المباره دى حالة دى
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*مقدم كوووم  والهجوم كوووم-- مبروك مقدم  للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الكورة 1-1
29 مرتضي عبد الله ( هلال الساحل )
31 محمد مقدم ( المريخ )
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*38 دقيقة وما نشاهد هدف الى متى ننتظر قناة المريخ الفضائية 
*

----------


## الدسكو

*قناة ققون قاصده
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو علي
					

هدفين فى المباره وقوووووووووون تفشل فى نقل المباره دى حالة دى



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالله فشلت في نقل الكورة
نشوف لمن يلعب الهلال حيسوو شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*هجوم كاسح واتوقع  قوووون
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*مصعب يا صعب
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*الاولاد مايخلونا نتفسح  -قووون -مصعب
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*التالت   اتوقعه من ساكوااها
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*هجوم كاسح واتوقع  قوووون
توقعاتك مئه مئه 









 Download: www.eType.com/Welcome.php
*

----------


## ميدو1

*مصعب  عمر  والهدف  الثانى  
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بالله   دى   حاله   ياريت   مجلس   الزعيم    ما  عمل   أتفاق   الصلح   مع   قناة  الفووووووووووووووول  ؟  أين   الاتحاد   العام   من   هدا   العبث    قناة   ماعندها   أمكانيه  الشوبار   ليها   شنو  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*قوووون لساكواهها--لكن ياخسارة  هناك  صفارة---حنجيبوا تانى عديل
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مصعب عمر قوووووووووووووووون 
الدقيقة42
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*مصعب ياخطير
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*7raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam 3leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekom leeeeh alghgha de
mafhameeeeeeeeeeeeeen ai shi
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*وقعتك  سووده ياهلال الساحل
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

قوووون لساكواهها--لكن ياخسارة هناك صفارة---حنجيبوا تانى عديل



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الصادق ما ترجف بينا
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*اولاد كلهم نجوووم

وانتظروا الشوط التانى  للردم
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*صدقوني قوون قاصداها
وسيلة ضغط ججبانة جداً
أتمني ان يمزق مجلسنا ورقة التفاهم مع هذه القناة المغرضة
...

*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*والله ياخالد  --مباراة  قمة فعلا واولاد زى البلى ماشاء الله
خسارة ماينقلوها
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*يامرهف--طول بالك-- ماتظلم  المحاولات--امكانيات  الاتصالات   هناك  ضعيفة
 وتنتظرك سهرة ممتعة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يا  أخوانا    الشوط   الأولى   أنتهى    والنتيجه   كم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*نهاية الشوط الاول 
1 هلال الساحل - 2 الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ده امكانيات قناة قوون يا مرهف الكلام في الاتحاد البفضل قناة قوون على قناة الجزيرة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*واضح ومن خلال الوصف الحي للاذاعة السودانية (وبالرغم من انه المذيع ما بفهم حاجة في الكورة لانه ما بشرح الحاصل شنو ) لكن فهمنا انه الشوط  الاول كان معركة بطلها المريخ بكل معنى الكلمة لان تحويل الهزيمة لانتصار هي ثقافة فقدها المريخ كثيرا خاصة في الموسم الماضي واقولها لكم بان الفريق الذي يحول الهزيمة لانتصار هو ما كنا نفتقده في السابق .
على اية حال كل تاخيرة وفيها خيرة .
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

بالله دى حاله ياريت مجلس الزعيم ما عمل أتفاق الصلح مع قناة الفووووووووووووووول ؟ أين الاتحاد العام من هدا العبث قناة ماعندها أمكانيه الشوبار ليها شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مش عليك الله يا ود الدمام
222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ده امكانيات قناة قوون يا مرهف الكلام في الاتحاد البفضل قناة قوون على قناة الجزيرة



 o e7na znbna shno ????
                        	*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*مافي أي سبب منطقي يخلي كورة حي العرب والاهلي شندي تبث امس على الهواء واليوم مباراة المريخ من نفس الملعب ونفس الظروف ما تتنقل...........
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*احرز الاهداف 
مرتضي عبد الله الدقيقة 29 لهلال الساحل
محمد مقدم الدقيقة 31 و مصعب عمر في الدقيقة 42 للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*مصعب9-ساكواها-9- نجم-9-قلق 9- الباشا 9 الزومة-7- الشغيل 5- خصمنا منك غلطة القوون-الدفاع مرتاح-الحضرى غير مسئول عن الهدف--
الهجوم9
الوسط 9
الدفاع بعدين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*احبـــــــــــــــــــــك يا مريــــــــــــــــــــــــــخ
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*الشوط الثاني ما بدأ لسا؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

مصعب9-ساكواها-9- نجم-9-قلق 9- الباشا 9 الزومة-7- الشغيل 5- خصمنا منك غلطة القوون-الدفاع مرتاح-الحضرى غير مسئول عن الهدف--
الهجوم9
الوسط 9
 الدفاع بعين



 الهدف احرز من خارج منطقة الجزاء من مسافة بعيدة 
المسؤول منه منو ؟؟

*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ياكلاتشى يطلعوا ليك منو؟
معليش انتظر  شوية
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أجمل   شئ   الباشا  رجع    للأرتكاز   ؟   وفى   رأى   أفضل   خانه   له ؟؟
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*قناة كل يوم يزداد كرهك ليها


*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

صدقوني قوون قاصداها
وسيلة ضغط ججبانة جداً
أتمني ان يمزق مجلسنا ورقة التفاهم مع هذه القناة المغرضة
...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هي دي امكانياتها اخي مرهف 
ما تزعل روحك ساااااااااااي
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*معا شعب المريخ يريد اسقاط قناة قوووووووووووون 

وجعني قوون الهلال وعدم نقل قووون للمباراة 

عدم النقل مقصود 

يجب ان نضغط على مجلس المريخ لمطالبة قووون بتعويض عن عدم نقل المباراة 

وان يتم تمزيق ورقة التفاهم لان قووون قناة تافة لا تستحق ان تنقل مباريات الزعيم

طرف فيها 

لا نريد ان تنقل قووون مباريات المريخ 

علينا بمحاربة اي مسئول او مذيع او مقدم فيها 

واولهم رمدان السجمان
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*جهزوا  -شوال
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ده امكانيات قناة قوون يا مرهف الكلام في الاتحاد البفضل قناة قوون على قناة الجزيرة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الشوط التاني بدا 
لا جديد
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*العجب بديل لمين--اها دا الكلام البيجنن
فريق ماشى زى  القطر الفرنسى مالكم عليه--ربنا يحفظهم
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يا  أخوانا   الشوط   التانى   لسه   ؟   وممكن   سعال  أمس  مباراة   حى   العرب  وأهلى  شندى   كانت 

   ملعوبه   فى    زريبتهم   ولاشنو  ؟   أم   خائفين   من   صلاح  أدريس   يقول   عايز   فلوسى    الحين
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جقدول
					

معا شعب المريخ يريد اسقاط قناة قوووووووووووون 

وجعني قوون الهلال وعدم نقل قووون للمباراة 

عدم النقل مقصود 

يجب ان نضغط على مجلس المريخ لمطالبة قووون بتعويض عن عدم نقل المباراة 

وان يتم تمزيق ورقة التفاهم لان قووون قناة تافة لا تستحق ان تنقل مباريات الزعيم

طرف فيها 

لا نريد ان تنقل قووون مباريات المريخ 

علينا بمحاربة اي مسئول او مذيع او مقدم فيها 

واولهم رمدان السجمان



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
روق المنقة دي امكانياتم
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*خالد في الاستديو التحليلي شاهد ما شاف حاجة قال :
المريخ يعلب كورة كبيرة جدا واصرار اللاعبين والعودة من الهزيمة دليل على اداء بطولي 
الرشيد يبرر ان لكل مباراة ظروفها لعدم استطاعت الفريق الفني من نقل المباراة 

*

----------


## أبو علي

*الشوط التانى ....وقناة فوووووووووول 
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*رائع البدرى  فى توظيف نجم الدين فى صناعة اللعب
 من زمان قلنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*قناة فول المتخلفة
قاعدين يبثو لقطات من مباريات الموسم الفات
وكلمة "مباااااااااااشر" قاعدة أعلى الشاشة
معقوووووووووووووولة؟؟!!
ياخي مفروض يكون عندكم تسجيل بدون كلمة مباشر دي
إنتو ما قاعدين تشوفو القنوات التانية بتنقل المباريات كيف؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ناس   قناة   الفوووووووووول    نعتدر   على   التاخير    فى   نقل   المباراة  ؟  ده   القدروا    عليه  

فعلا   جلافييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييط
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

العجب بديل لمين--اها دا الكلام البيجنن
فريق ماشى زى القطر الفرنسى مالكم عليه--ربنا يحفظهم



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
العجب مالو عندك فيهو راي :Laie_22:
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*لا حولا  --خروج نجم الدين ودخول العجب؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*http://sportsfm104.net/%d8%a7%d8%b3%...8%a9/3006.html
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو علي
					

الشوط التانى ....وقناة فوووووووووول 




مسلسل مكرر في كل مباراة ولائية للزعيم من الموسم الفات
ظروف المباريات دي ليه ما بتحصل مع الهباب

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*هجمة خطرة للمريخ تنتهي لركلة مرمي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

رائع البدرى  فى توظيف نجم الدين فى صناعة اللعب
 من زمان قلنا



استاذ الصادق منور البوست والمباراة مشتاقين والله
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ياشباب   الدقيقه   كم   وهل   فى   جديد   ؟؟؟
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ركنية للمريخ
ويطلعها الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*استمع للاذاعة مباشرة http://sportsfm104.net/%d8%a7%d8%b3%...8%a9/3006.html
*

----------


## az3d

*hjma kh6eeeeeeeeeeeeeeera ll3gb
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الامل والموردة
تم طرد الطاهر حماد
هجمة خطرة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الدقيقة 17 دخول طبل بديلا لمقدم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*عصام الحضري يستلم كرة مرفوعة
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh kda ya albdry 
mhmd almgdm kois
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*هيثم طمبل يدخل بديلا لمقدم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مخالفة مع قلق
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الرااااااااااااااااااااااااابط   ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*اهلا ياطارق--قفلوا نفسنا بتغييرات  قبيحه  جدا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*فيصل العجب يمرر لطمبل ولكن الحارس اقرب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*طمبل يسدد ولكن تصطدم بالحارس وهو الان علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*راااااااااااااااابط يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الدقيقة 25 1-2 للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*حرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييقه في قون وحرررررررريييييييييييييييقه في اسياداااااااااا
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*كرت اصفر لقلق ومخالفة لهلال الساحل
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*جبرة يغتال المباراة  تماما ياطارق
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*نتمني التو فيق للزعيم
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*هجمة لهلال الساحل من التماس يخرجها سفاري
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بالجد   لازم   مجلس   الزعيم    يقف   مع   جماهيره    كل   جماهير   الزعيم  رفضت   الصلح   إلا   مجلسنا    ؟؟   إلا    متى    ونقعد     للعزاب   ده    خلينا   شغلنا   وجينا  جارين   للكورة   ولكن   الله  يازى   اللى    كان   السبب  ؟
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*27 دقيقة ولا جديد
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*عكسية للمريخ تمر
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*م عوض حبشي, Abobakr ramdan, abu basil, مامون, مبارك علي حسين, أبو علي, محمد حبيب, محمد فضل السيد, محمد كمال, محمدطيب, ميدو1, Aladdin, andy09, مريخابي مووووت, مريخابي صميم, مريخابي و افتخر, مريخابي كسلاوي, مرهف, مصعب الشايقي, أزهري ود الخليفة, asimayis, معتز المكى, ayman akoud, aymon7, az3d, azzreem, الاحمر الزنجي, الجامرابي, الدسكو, الحوشابي, الصادق عبد الوهاب, الشوق غلاب, الفاتح الياباني, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ابواخلاص, ابوايلاف, ابوبكر الطيب, احمد جبريل, احمد على محمد احمد, اصحاب السياده, انا سوداني انا, dawzna, بدوري, fanan, خلف الله الهادى, خالد عيساوي, ياسر محجوب محى الدين, حافظ النور, حسن ود احمد, جقدول, khalidtv, lacke of love, looly, mamoun15, meriekhabygidan, midris3, monzir ana, Mouiz, mub25, musab aljak, سامي هردة, سيف الاسلام, زين العابدين عبدالله, omer shams, RED PLANET, samawal, senba, sonstar, عمادالدين طه, عبداللطيف, عبدالعزيز24, عجبكو, غربه, عوض الزين, viva 2020, فارس المريخ, فرينكو, ziyada, هولغر بادشتوبر, نادرالداني, ود البقعة, ود الدمام, ود الحلة, ودالبكي, ودادنتود, نزار عبده, طارق حامد, طارق عثمان, كلاريتا, كدكول, كورموج

الله ينتقم منكم ياناس قووون ... قولوا آمين 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أخيراااااااااااا   الجلافيط    جابوا    الكوره    بدون   صوت   ؟
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*alkoooora nglooha
                        	*

----------


## خلف الله الهادى

*المباره فى التلفزيون الان
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الكورة جاءت في التلفزيون الان
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اخيرا قناة فول جابت الصورة عقبال الصوت 
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*الكورة جات في فوووووووووووووووووووووووول
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الحضري علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الرابط ماشغال ... ألحقونا بالنقل المباشر ... أخوكم شغال وماعندي سماعة للراديو ...


عوووووووووك

*

----------


## ودادنتود

*واخيرا تكرمت فول بالنقل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   73    والنتيجه   كما   هى
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*6 ركنيات للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ركنية   للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ركنية   تانى   للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الركنية السابعة الان
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الركنية الثامنة والتاسعة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*http://sportsfm104.net/%D8%A7%D8%B3%...8%A9/3006.html
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ارتكب مخالفة وبطاقة صفراء لبدرالدين عابدين
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*http://sportsfm104.net/%D8%A7%D8%B3%...8%A9/3006.html
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*الكورة الآن على قناة قون

http://www.sudanhome.no/goon.htm
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ضربة جزاء واضحة جدا  يصرفها الحكم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مدافع    هلال   الساحل   يضرب   الكوره   بيده   والحكم   يعمل   نائم    فى  منطقة   الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*منتصريين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مخالفة من الشغيل للساحل
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الحضري يستلم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*سعيد   السعودى   يدخل   لأرض   الملعب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الشغيل    يضيع   هجمه   جميله   كانت
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مخالفة للمريخ مع سفاري
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*سعيد السعودي بديلا مصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الباقى   4   دقائق   على   نهاية   المباراة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*السلاااااااااااااااااام عليكم..موفقين باذن الله
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*هجمة خطرة تمر خارج المرمي ضربة مرمي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بالجد   المستوى   فى   الدقائق   اللى   شفنها    غير   مبشر   أبداااااااا   لسه   باصات   خطأ    

وأضاعة   الكوره   بكل  سهوله
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 36 ( الأعضاء 36 والزوار 0)     ‏حافظ النور, ‏م عوض حبشي, ‏Abobakr ramdan, ‏مبارك علي حسين, ‏أبو علي, ‏Aladdin, ‏andy09, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏مصعب الشايقي, ‏ayman akoud, ‏az3d, ‏الاحمر الزنجي, ‏الصادق عبد الوهاب, ‏الصفوى, ‏ابواخلاص, ‏احمد على محمد احمد, ‏اصحاب السياده, ‏انا سوداني انا, ‏dawzna, ‏خلف الله الهادى, ‏خالد عيساوي, ‏جقدول, ‏khalidtv, ‏lacke of love, ‏midris3, ‏mub25, ‏عبدالعزيز24+, ‏عوض الزين, ‏ziyada, ‏نادرالداني, ‏ود البقعة, ‏ود الدمام, ‏ود الحلة, ‏ودادنتود, ‏نزار عبده, ‏طارق حامد
*

----------


## Deimos

*الحاصل شنو ..؟؟؟

*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*زنقة--زنقة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*الوقت الرسمي انتهى
والنتيجة هدفين للمريخ واحد هليل بورسودان
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مخالفة    فى    وضع   جميل    جدااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*فاول للمريخ رغم إنو الهجمة كانت للصالح لكن الحكم يرجعها ويحسب فاول
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*طرد   لاعب    هلال   الساهل   طلال   حبنى   بالكرت   الأصفر   التانى
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بطاقة صفراء الثانية طلال عبدالغني وطرد من المعلب
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*طرد لاعب من جلافيط الساحل ...

كورنر :
الراديو إشتغل

*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*تنفيذ الفاول ولكن خارج المرمى
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*طرد للاعب رمضان في هلال الساحل
لارتكابه مخالفة مع الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*داخلين على الدقيقة
94
والنتيجة هدفين للمريخ واحد هليل بورسودان
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بالجد  مستوى   دون   الوسط   ولاعبى   الزعيم   كل   واحد   فى  وادى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*فاول للمريخ بقرب راية الكورنر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*خطييييييرة تضيع
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الدقيقة الرابعة في الزمن بدل الضائع
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحكم    ده   حسب   كم   دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*نهاية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*انتهت
مبرووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*إنتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدفين مقابل هدف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*مبرووووووك
أول ثلاثة نقاط
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*لا مكان للمجاملات  ياتدريب--اخراج نجوم المباراة   خطا لايغتفر--ياجبره
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله اول ثلاث نقاط
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبرووووووووووووك   الثلاثة    نقاط    الأولى   ؟   عقبال   الجلفوط   الكبيييييييييييير
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مبروك يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*المطرود رمضان حبنو
مخالفة للمريخ
موسي والباشا 
موسي يلعب المخالفة راسية من سعيد السعودي خارج المرمي
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مبرووووووووووك

والحمد لله

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*والله   مافى  شئ  بخوفنا   هدا   الموسم   إلا   المدرب   البدرى
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الكورة انتهت
1 هلال الساحل 2 الزعيييييييييييم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بداية ما بطالة 
الموسم في اوله
والتشكيلة دخلتها عناصر جديدة
لو عايزين من اللاعبين اكتر من العملوه في المباراة
نكون غلطانيين
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*مبروك للزعيم واللعنة لقناة فووووول
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك الثلاث نقاط وعقبال ان شاءالله النصر على الهلال الاب يوم الجمعة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

المطرود رمضتن حبنو
مخالفة للمريخ
موسي والباشا 
موسي يلعب المخالفة راسية من سعيد السعودي خارج المرمي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المباراة فيها شوط اضافي ولا شنو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

مبروك يا شباب



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استبقت الاحداث يا طارق
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استبقت الاحداث يا طارق



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
عييييييييييييك الكورة انتهت قبل ربع ساعة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*فى   مشكلة  ياشباب   فى   الضربات  الثابته مافى   أى  فائده   منها  ؟  فى   المباراة   اكثر   من   10 

ضربات  ركنية   لم   نستفد   منها  ؟  إلا     أمتى   هدا    المشكله
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*ما شفنا فيها حاجة والله
                        	*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*مبروك....أعتقد إنها بداية موفقة
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المباراة فيها شوط اضافي ولا شنو ؟؟



 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عمو طارق استبق الاحداث
مافي جديد انتهت الكورة 1-2 للزعيييييييييييييم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*في الدقائق التي شاهدناها كانت هنالك سيطرة وااضحة للمريخ وكان هنالك تفوق واضح للوسط وكانت هنالك رغبة واضحة لتعزيز الانتصار كانت الشفقة والتسرع فيها نصيب كبير لم نشاهد ساكواها بصورة كبيرة ولكن في هذه الدقائق لاحظنا انه مهاجم مزعج وبلعب في المساحات الفارغة كما ان طمبل اسعدنا كثير فقد عادة له خطورته 
فيصل العجب ايضا اسعدني كثير فقد تحرك بصورة مختلفة لياقة مكتملة وتحرك سريع جدا في مجمل المباراة فالمريخ ادى مباراة جميلة جدا وبداية مبشرة توضح باننا على عتبات موسم مميزة 

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*نحمد الله علي الثلاثة نقاط ولكن في النفس شيء من حتي  * احباط بعدم بث المباراه الا في الربع الاخير من نهايتها ** علاوة علي الهدف الذي بكر به هلال الساهل ** نسأل الله التوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*هدف هلال   الساهل   من  مسافة   بعيييييييييييييييده   جدا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الرشيد   بدوى   عبيد   يشيل   ويطلب   فى   هدف   هلال   الساهل
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*الرشيد الجلفوط الكبير راجيين منو شنو يعنى وبالمناسبه الهدف دا لو كان فى واحد متابع مع المهاجم وعمل أى ضغط عليهو ما بقدر يشوت بالأرتياح ده 
الحضرى غير مسؤول عن الهدف 
المريخ ممتاز جدا وحركه دؤوبه وسيطره مافيش أحلى من كده
*

----------

